# NISMO R34 GT-R Z-Tune High Res Press Photos



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

for those who wanted them.


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)




----------



## John Mc (Jan 27, 2005)

That is amazing


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

sorry to be dumb  

but what are those cooler looking thingys near the rear diff?


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

thanks for sharing those pics 

are these wheels (I think they're LMGT4) discontinued?


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

hang on, maybe you should have put 'not work safe' in the title, because thats just PORN.


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

sexual :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

oil coolers


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Yeeuuch....Can't say I like the Max-Power Stylee CF inner wing covers, what a let down, on an otherwise superb example of a car. 

Can someone please confirm that these CF covers provide some engineering function other than looking cool ?


----------



## Borsta (Nov 26, 2003)

Simply beautiful!


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

pics are cool, Nissan definitely have saved the best til last with the z-tune, imo


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Love everything but that horrid (IMHO) steering wheel.... :smokin:


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

i think i've just done a sex wee, great photos thanks for sharing, i could look at the under side of that car for hours


----------



## 00mpollard (May 30, 2005)

beautiful! would look nicer with a momo steering wheel!


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Very Impressive indeed. Excellent pics.

Nito


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Excellent pictures.


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

Nito - do you have the same wheels on you Nur?

thx


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Duka,

Mine are the LMGT4 limited edition ones with the centre bolt cover so it looks like one big single race nut. 

These ones pictured are available I believe "GT500" limited edition wheels so be quick if you want some, they were on the Nismo site a while back.

Regards
Nito


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

Nito - just getting any decent nismo black wheel at a 'reasonable' price has been problematic!


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Nice pics, thanks for sharing.
Not being ungrateful or picky though, but they're not high res, just nice clear pics at screen resolution. cool anyway.


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

what model of calipers are these on front and back? 

are they the std 6 pot from brembo and the elise type on the rear?

thx


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

petey said:


> sorry to be dumb
> 
> but what are those cooler looking thingys near the rear diff?


differential fluid and fuel coolers. the oil coolers are up front and use carbon fiber duct work to bring air through the bumper. the cylindrical thing with the AN fittings coming out of it in the foreground is an oil pump for the rear differential.



duka said:


> what model of calipers are these on front and back?
> 
> are they the std 6 pot from brembo and the elise type on the rear?
> 
> thx


custom Brembo on all 4 corners. NISMO worked with Brembo to design the brakes and retune the ABS to handle the greater stopping power. 6 piston front, 4 piston rear, 14.3 inch KIRYU rotors front, 13.9 inches rear. massive.  they're probably based on the standard calipers though...



JasonO said:


> Yeeuuch....Can't say I like the Max-Power Stylee CF inner wing covers, what a let down, on an otherwise superb example of a car.
> 
> Can someone please confirm that these CF covers provide some engineering function other than looking cool ?


those are load bearing carbon kevlar fender inserts. NISMO didn't want to clutter up the interior with a roll cage to make the car stiffer, so they added a bunch of structural carbon fiber and carbon kevlar. there is also carbon fiber bonded to the floorpan to support and stiffen up the steel.

that strut tower bar is made of titanium btw. :smokin:


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

kaneda said:


> those are load bearing carbon kevlar fender inserts. NISMO didn't want to clutter up the interior with a roll cage to make the car stiffer, so they added a bunch of structural carbon fiber and carbon kevlar. there is also carbon fiber bonded to the floorpan to support and stiffen up the steel.
> 
> that strut tower bar is made of titanium btw. :smokin:



 thats a relief! i, along with Jason wasnt too keen on some stick on carbon!! 

the under car.... mmmmm propshafts...  exhausts!!! yummy....


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

the pictures are the clearest and biggest versions of those ones iv seen, thank youuuu!!


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Amazing pictures of an amazing car . . .


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Kaneda,
Thanks for info


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Sweet pictures. Now all Nismo needs to do is go back and get a decent interior colour scheme done and lose the rear wheel arch overlays - looks way cheap, IMHO.

Cya O!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Wahey finally someone who thinks the same as me with regards to the rear arch overlays. 

Looks very tacky IMHO, and stuck on max power stylee


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

woah! very impressive! gorgeous car!


----------



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

Sweet!

Does anyone else wonder what happened to the rear bottom diffuser that is standard on R34 GTRs? That would be the bit under the back half of the car all the way to the bumper that allows air to flow under the car better...

I wonder if it really even makes a difference then?


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Yeh heard they binned the rear diffuser. 

Maybe something to do with the rear oil coolers? Im sure DCD posted why this was done...


----------



## RB211 (Feb 5, 2005)

r33 v-spec said:


> Yeh heard they binned the rear diffuser.
> 
> Maybe something to do with the rear oil coolers? Im sure DCD posted why this was done...


They could have ducted the rear coolers into the diffuser F1 style and covered all the plumbing up.


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

i've read articles referring to a rear diffuser so i'm not entirely sure it's gone.


----------



## bigsi (May 21, 2005)

nice one mate, thanks


----------

